# Jobseeker's Benefit



## greenane (1 Oct 2009)

Can somebody help me please!!! 

I've been in receipt of jobseeker's benefit since July but may have an offer of a job in the coming days. However, if I do get the position it will only be a three day week. I'm just wondering if I can still claim jobseeker's benefit for the other three days. I've read other threads about people's working hours being reduced to a three day week, but as this is a new job, I'm wondering if the same criteria applies.


----------



## Lamps (1 Oct 2009)

No. You have to suffer a loss ie be working 6 days and then be reduced to 3 days.
If you accept a job knowing its 3 days, you dont get nothing from de social.


----------



## greenane (2 Oct 2009)

Thanks a mil.   May have an interview this morning so I really needed to know that beforehand!


----------



## Welfarite (2 Oct 2009)

Lamps said:


> No. You have to suffer a loss ie be working 6 days and then be reduced to 3 days.
> If you accept a job knowing its 3 days, you dont get nothing from de social.


 

This is not correct. Of course, Greenane can claim for the three days that he is still unemployed. I hope he sees this before he gets to that interview! .....


----------



## ney001 (2 Oct 2009)

Welfarite said:


> This is not correct. Of course, Greenane can claim for the three days that he is still unemployed. I hope he sees this before he gets to that interview! .....



I hope so too, people really should be careful about the advice the give - if you don't know the answer to the question don't reply !


----------



## Eng Car 1 (2 Oct 2009)

I agree with you ney001. Just been reading Lamps posting history.. It would seem that lamps works in a SW office. (sorry don't know how to copy their post) This is truely frightening if it does turn out to be the case, that they are giving out incorrect information


----------



## Welfarite (2 Oct 2009)

Here's the 'official' line on part-time claiming/working from the www.welfare.ie guidleines to JB:

"*Unemployed* 
A person is entitled to JB for any day of unemployment which forms part of a period of interruption of employment provided s/he is under pension age, proves unemployment in the prescribed manner, satisfies the contribution conditions, and has sustained a substantial loss of employment. A day of interruption of employment means a day of unemployment or of incapacity for work. Any 3 days of interruption of employment, whether consecutive or not, within a period of 6 consecutive days is treated as a `period of interruption of employment' (PIE) and any 2 PIEs not separated by more than 26 weeks are treated as one PIE.  This means in effect that a person must be fully unemployed for at least 3 days in any period of 6 consecutive days."


----------



## Lamps (15 Oct 2009)

Welfarite said:


> This is not correct. Of course, Greenane can claim for the three days that he is still unemployed. I hope he sees this before he gets to that interview! .....



Dam i hope this guy seen this before going for the interview. 
i was temping in a SW office for a while during the summer before going to Oz, i didnt deal with the public (except signing) but i heard officers saying this the whole time, what is sub loss then and why do they request contracts of employment? In future i'll resist from offering any info on SW and leave it to the experts...


----------

